# Question about smoking laws in the U.S.



## ironpony (Apr 18, 2018)

Basically I wanted to set my story in modern times, but possibly include smoking for some characters, for the gritty atmosphere, that it's set in.  However, when it comes to indoor smoking in the U.S., it seems like it's banned everywhere.  But I saw the movie Molly's Game, and in that movie, there is smoking everywhere indoors in that movie. It's set in New York City in around 2009, but I read that NYC outlaws it as well, so I was wondering if NYC just gets away with a lot, and the police look the other way?


----------



## Underd0g (Apr 18, 2018)

Private clubs and fraternities as long as it isn't open to the public.


----------



## Blackstone (Apr 18, 2018)

Your answer is a ten second Wikipedia search away:

New York City, From May 18, 2014 everyone under the age of 21 was banned from buying cigarettes, tobacco products and e-cigarettes.[311] Effective May 23, 2011, smoking was banned in all parks, boardwalks, beaches, recreation centers, swimming pools and pedestrian plazas.[312] On March 30, 2003, smoking was banned in all enclosed workplaces, including bars and restaurants; *exempts tobacco bars, owner-operated bars, separately ventilated smoking rooms in bars, private clubs with no employees, private functions organized for the promotion and sampling of tobacco products, and retail tobacco shops.*[313] Shortly after, on July 24, 2003, the statewide smoking ban came into effect. New York City may suspend or revoke a business's license if it has been found guilty of violating this law three times within 12 months.[314]

It is still legal to smoke on private property everywhere. 14 states have no statewide ban at all. I can tell you many states where it is banned still allow it in some establishments like casinos.

Obvious but must be said: If your character is really 'gritty' they probably don't care.


----------



## ironpony (Apr 27, 2018)

Not even in an outdoor park???  Wow the U.S. is strict.  Do hardly any people even smoke at all in America anymore.  Perhaps the US will not work at a setting if I want smoking characters in a day and age where Americans hardly smoke at all anymore, since they can't?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 27, 2018)

ironpony said:


> Not even in an outdoor park???  Wow the U.S. is strict.  Do hardly any people even smoke at all in America anymore.  Perhaps the US will not work at a setting if I want smoking characters in a day and age where Americans hardly smoke at all anymore, since they can't?



Keep in mind that Blackstone quoted Wikipedia, which is occasionally wrong.

Also it clearly states park within NYC boundries, not all of the US. Not even the entire state of New York.

There is nothing specified that I saw about sidewalks, so pedestrians within NYC apparently can still smoke.

What exactly do you mean by "gritty"? Is there another way to convey what you want? Maybe the character can start to take out a cigarette, remember the law, and put it back.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 27, 2018)

Nanny-state


----------



## ironpony (Apr 28, 2018)

Basically by gritty I mean not PC.  Like for example if you were to watch a Fast and Furious movie, none of the car racing street criminals, smoke at all, cause they want to keep it PC, as oppose to something where they don't mind showing characters smoke and things like that, if that makes sense?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 28, 2018)

By PC, I assume you mean politically correct.

I don't write with political correctness in mind, either for or against. So I really can't help you.


----------

